# Happy Fathers Day!



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I know there are lots of great Dads here, and you deserve a big hats off. :first: 

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Jan. I have a 2.5 year-old son with a throat infection who gave it to my (expecting; 20 weeks) wife. I did "get" to wash my car though, so that's pretty lucky.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Son's looking pretty sharp there, John. 

Thanks Jan!

Hope every had a good day.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks, Art! We have another baby on the way due Nov. 9th!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Your son is a real cutie John. He's going to have the ladies swarming around him when he gets to that age. 

Congrats on the new addition on it's way too.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

JanS said:


> Your son is a real cutie John. He's going to have the ladies swarming around him when he gets to that age.
> 
> Congrats on the new addition on it's way too.


Thanks!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, Jan!

And congrats to all, as well! I'm just a beginner with the dad thing


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Jan S. - Thank you for starting this tread!

John P. - great photos and great post! Very handsome boy.

Turbomkt - beginner with the Dad Thing? You have 4, yes?

You're the one that suggested the CVS/Rite Aid kid medicine measuring spoon/tube idea to me. 
(Great idea - I use it every day.)

Art - How many and what ages? 

To all - when are we going to see more promotion on this great site for Art's 
other great, wonderful, fantastic site for Dads ?? 

I mean there actually is more to life than fish and aquariums 
(GASP - DID I REALLY ACTUALLY SAY THAT??)

:yo:


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...yes, I have four kids. I even mention them in my profile


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Cute boy John, hope all you great dad's out there enjoy that wonderful day.


----------

